# Word Of The Day!



## Littledragon (Jun 25, 2004)

Poast your word of the day here!
Enjoy!!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 25, 2004)

Moved to Bar & Grill  for Content 


~Tess
-MT S. Mod-


----------



## Littledragon (Jun 25, 2004)

My word of the day is:

*MARTIAL ARTS*


----------



## Cryozombie (Jun 25, 2004)

Its Friday... MY word of the day is "PAYCHECK"


----------



## Flatlander (Jun 25, 2004)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Its Friday... MY word of the day is "PAYCHECK"


One week off for me, so my word of the day is "WAITING".


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 25, 2004)

I've got three kids - one going from Preschool to Kindergarten, one going from elementary school to middle school and one going from middle school to high school.  

 So my word of the day is:  GRADUATION.


----------



## Bammx2 (Jun 25, 2004)

Blee-argh:erg:


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 25, 2004)

Littledragon said:
			
		

> _*Poast*_ your word of the day here!
> Enjoy!!



Hmm, is that anything like TOAST your word of the day here? How about *Friends! *


----------



## Cryozombie (Jun 27, 2004)

The word for today, Sunday, is...

SUNBURN


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 27, 2004)

My word of the day is

RELAX!


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 28, 2004)

I own two rental homes where the previous owners of one got tired once they hit the bedrooms and quit, and the previous owners of the other watch those stupid, cable home improvement shows that have guys asking each other, "See what happens when you commit to a color?  Then you take your sponge and your metallic accent and...."

 So ... my word for the day is ..... PAINT!


----------



## Sam (Nov 2, 2005)

my word for the day is: Manicure!


----------



## Solidman82 (Nov 2, 2005)

Reminisce


----------



## Raewyn (Nov 2, 2005)

''Bugger"    (_im sure its a word) well down here it is!_


----------



## Navarre (Nov 2, 2005)

My word of the day is

*[FONT=&quot]coulrophobia[/FONT]*


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 2, 2005)

Beacuse of Lewis Carroll:

*portmanteau*


----------



## Solidman82 (Nov 9, 2005)

"Natch"

(Haven't heard it used in a while.)


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 9, 2005)

My word of the day:  Bummer.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 9, 2005)

Today's WOTD: Meniscus


----------



## Sam (Nov 9, 2005)

my word of the day: belt test!

(okay, it was two. so shoot me.)


----------



## Navarre (Nov 9, 2005)

I wouldn't shoot you, Sam. Isn't there a saying: "Don't shoot your friends."? ... Well, probably not, but there should be!

My word of the day is:

*Logophobia*


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 9, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> My word of the day is:
> 
> *Logophobia*


 
How can you say that?


----------



## Navarre (Nov 9, 2005)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> How can you say that?


 
Took me years of therapy to face up to my fear enough to say what I was afraid of.

Actually, if you look at the number and extent of my posts, I'd say I'm well cured.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 9, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> Took me years of therapy to face up to my fear enough to say what I was afraid of.
> 
> Actually, if you look at the number and extent of my posts, I'd say I'm well cured.


 
lol...it would seem so   Congratulations!


----------



## bluemtn (Nov 10, 2005)

My word is dimentia (don't ask me why- it's one of those days).


----------



## Xequat (Nov 10, 2005)

My word of the day is : pneumonultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis.  I think it's the longest vocabulary word in the English language.  It's also a lung disease caused by inhaling silica dust.  You know those little packets of stuff they put into things that should stay dry and say things like "do not eat?"  Well, I'd take that advice and "do not snort" either.


----------



## Sam (Nov 11, 2005)

Xequat said:
			
		

> My word of the day is : pneumonultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis. I think it's the longest vocabulary word in the English language. It's also a lung disease caused by inhaling silica dust. You know those little packets of stuff they put into things that should stay dry and say things like "do not eat?" Well, I'd take that advice and "do not snort" either.


 
if you open those and dump it in water, cool things start to happen

*edit*

Don't put your face over the cup when you try it.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 11, 2005)

Xequat said:
			
		

> My word of the day is : pneumonultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis. I think it's the longest vocabulary word in the English language. It's also a lung disease caused by inhaling silica dust. You know those little packets of stuff they put into things that should stay dry and say things like "do not eat?" Well, I'd take that advice and "do not snort" either.


Husband has a bit of this - works for a sand and gravel company.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 11, 2005)

Reliquary


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 11, 2005)

incontinence


----------



## Sam (Nov 11, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> incontinence


 
:rofl:


----------



## hemi (Nov 11, 2005)

my word of the day 

tetrafluoroethane


----------



## Shizen Shigoku (Nov 12, 2005)

matriculate.


----------



## hong kong fooey (Dec 9, 2005)

my word of the day is PAIN because thats what I am after getting knocked upside the head with a falling board!


----------



## Solidman82 (Dec 9, 2005)

Respite


----------



## Navarre (Dec 9, 2005)

Vacillation.  My passionate side is in turmoil over passion unattainable yet my honorable side reminds me to remain resolute on my choices. Thus, my feelings are in a state of vacillation.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 9, 2005)

Confess

I just like it


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 10, 2005)

inebriated - it can be hard to say when you really are ....


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 10, 2005)

Supercalifragulisticespialidocious, I just love the movie Marrypoppins
Terry


----------



## Navarre (Dec 20, 2005)

Sorry. - To everyone, for everything I may have done wrong.

oh, and look. It follows my vacillation post. Yeah, that's just cheering me right up.


----------



## TheBattousai (Dec 20, 2005)

Broyken


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 20, 2005)

acceptance


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 20, 2005)

TheBattousai said:
			
		

> Broyken



So what is this word?  What does it mean for you?

- Ceicei


----------



## Gary Crawford (Dec 20, 2005)

lobotomy


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 20, 2005)

Withdrawals (as in caffeine)


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 20, 2005)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> So what is this word? What does it mean for you?
> 
> - Ceicei


 
Sad - Instructor is in the Hospital

Tired - Still at work waiting for files from Mexico to have work done by tomorrow to stay on schedule.


----------

